# is my 2 stroke generator spooking fish?



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I was just wanting your opinions. I have not really noticed fish looking. Then again I haven't ever really got on a lot of flounder. Don't really notice sheephead spooking to bad.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

I think on certain nights they are more likely to spook by the lights then the generator. I keep mine on the floor of the boat and do not have a problem with them spooking. Itsnot 2-stoke but it is not a super quiet high dollar gen either. If they were spooking alot you would see numbers of beds with no fish or see the smoke trails where they hauled arse. The lack of fish may just be the area your are fishing.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cooler Top*

I had an old cooler top that I set my generator on and that goes on a rubber mat . It sets on the bottom of my boat and together they eliminate any vibration. I've had fish spook from the light, but have stopped and watched fish with the generator wide open. I agree with Rook that you would be seeing dust trails if you were spooking fish with the generator.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I had to laugh when I read the title. LOL 

No... Your just not finding the fish.

As to spooking........The Full Moon plays a part in that. It doesn't have to be the exact day of the Full Moon. Just a very BRIGHT moon.

I noticed the other night when the Moon finally got high in the sky, that there was one that spooked at the far edge of the lights. I saw the fish and the smoke trail some 20 to 25ft in front of the boat.

We are in that BRIGHT Moon phase right now.

PS....I just had to add this.

The other night when my girlfriend stuck her first Flounder, she was like a kid in the candy store. Then she started jumping up and down making a lot of noise......What do you expect....She's Blonde. 

But that will spook fish.


----------

